# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPGDragon Firmware 1.57 Beta Ver release

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *important
This is Beta Firmware fix Mstar Pinfind  *             
 [IMG]http://www.lalitjsraks.co.uk/Gpg%20Dragon%20Support%20Area/Gpg%20Dragon/DRAGON%20TEST/DRAGON%201.57%20FIRMWARE%20TEST/IMEI%20REBUILD%20VIA%20****%20MODE.jpg[/IMG] **

----------


## emad elden

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

